# Introducing Coach Wilson - the photos are in



## lkwilson (Mar 6, 2011)

My friend the photographer took these last night, and no we weren't doing an ad for Coke, just trying to get a size perspective... he is so darn cute!!!

http://jon-and-laura.smugmug.com/Other/Coach/16153003_ZXTM7#1212841188_osQan


----------



## Rita Nelson (Jul 13, 2009)

What a precious little boy. You're right, he is so darn cute - stinking cute.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Oh my gosh - he is beyond cute!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

You are twice blessed -- first with a cute as a button puppy and second, with a friend who is a great photographer. Cute, cute, cute!!!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Doesn't get much cuter than that!!! great photos. (I think he SHOULD be in a Coke ad!)


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

oh my gosh! He is adorable! I love the pic of him sticking out his tongue.

How did the night go?


----------



## lkwilson (Mar 6, 2011)

The night went great! He slept through until 5:30. Maybe two whimpers at first, then off to sleep. Way too good to be true. Got up and put him on his pee pad and kept putting back on it everytime he walked off... peed on it, gave a treat. Next time he peed on it straight away. He seemed so hungry with the treat I fed him, probably too early. Good news is that we're going into daylight savings time so 5:30 is really 6:30 and that works for me. 

It's a gorgeous day here in Dallas, I'd love to get him outside, but not sure about that. How old until you can take him out? I do have a leash (itty bitty). (no fenced yard)


----------



## holt24 (Jan 21, 2011)

krandall said:


> Doesn't get much cuter than that!!! great photos. (I think he SHOULD be in a Coke ad!)


I was thinking the same thing hehe should send them in to coke!

Welcome Coach!


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Beautiful pictures of a beautiful puppy!!


----------



## Lizzie'sMom (Oct 13, 2010)

He could not be any cuter! I love the picture with his tongue out #17 and the one after that. I love his coloringl


----------



## dbeech (Jun 16, 2009)

What a cutie patootie!


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

lkwilson said:


> The night went great! He slept through until 5:30. Maybe two whimpers at first, then off to sleep. Way too good to be true. Got up and put him on his pee pad and kept putting back on it everytime he walked off... peed on it, gave a treat. Next time he peed on it straight away. He seemed so hungry with the treat I fed him, probably too early. Good news is that we're going into daylight savings time so 5:30 is really 6:30 and that works for me.
> 
> It's a gorgeous day here in Dallas, I'd love to get him outside, but not sure about that. * How old until you can take him out? * I do have a leash (itty bitty). (no fenced yard)


I would say not until he has had all his shots, especially since your yard is not fenced and other animals may have been in it. Our vet told us not even to take Augie to puppy classes until he had had all his shots.


----------



## lkwilson (Mar 6, 2011)

Will do, thanks Linda...


----------



## RickR (Feb 15, 2007)

So cute. Have lots of fun with him.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Laura, be sure to ask your vet as well. But that is what our vet told us (about the shots). Your puppy does need to be socialized too, and it kind of leaves a very narrow window of opportunity open between the shots and the time frame for proper socialization. We did a lot of carrying Augie around. 

I hope people who are more knowledgeable will throw some ideas your way with regard to proper socialization, but yet keeping them safe until the shot series is complete.


----------



## Kirby (Mar 7, 2011)

Oh these pictures bring back so many memories.....He is just darling, just darling! I'm so glad that you are sharing with all of us the first days of Coach's homecoming....Please continue so we can watch him grow. You are going to love this! There is nothing like this breed....am I a bit partial?


----------



## Jérôme (Dec 5, 2008)

Beautiful puppy


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

OMG he is so darn cute I love his eye brows! I copied a picture for you:whoo:


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

What a doll! How nice to have a photographer friend - great pictures!


----------



## mitrus (Apr 6, 2008)

He is sooo cute!! I love the little tuff of white on top of his head.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Coach is really striking......:kiss:


----------



## sashamom (Jan 12, 2009)

lkwilson said:


> My friend the photographer took these last night, and no we weren't doing an ad for Coke, just trying to get a size perspective... he is so darn cute!!!
> 
> http://jon-and-laura.smugmug.com/Other/Coach/16153003_ZXTM7#1212841188_osQan


OMG he is wonderful! I think you should send the pics to Coke they would totally want to hire him!! LOL


----------



## lkwilson (Mar 6, 2011)

I told Sandra that.... everytime I look at them I squeal... he's so funny!


----------



## Cherin36 (Sep 2, 2010)

He is sooo adorable! Congratulations! 
We carried Chewy around (in his bag) a lot too before he had all of his shots. Luckily it was pretty easy to expose him to a lot of different things living in NYC but I am assuming you could do similar things in Dallas. I took him shopping, to the nail and hair salon, the wine store (we even took him to a bar, there was no smoking and it wasn't crowded), on the subway, in cabs...pretty much anywhere I could think of that was considered safe by our Vet. I made a conscious effort to remember to come home and get him and then go back out to run errands instead of stopping off on the way home from work. He loved peeking his head out to see everything and I think he might be the only living animal on the planet that truly loves the NY Subway...he gets tons of attention! Our (very good) friends even invited him to come with us to their dinner party so he could be exposed to a number of people. (Our friends don't have a dog.)
You probably already thought of these things, but hope I was of some help!


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Coach, Is adorable. Great pictures!!!!!


----------



## lkwilson (Mar 6, 2011)

What kind of bag did you use? I love that idea.


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Oh I love little Coach!


----------



## holt24 (Jan 21, 2011)

When Drake was a pup before his shots I had a bag that was like a baby carrier, the kind where the baby is in the frount- you can control who pets them more this way.


----------



## Cherin36 (Sep 2, 2010)

We bought a Sherpa(sherpapet.com) that is approved by most airlines so we could also use it to bring Chewy in cabin when we fly. Almost looks like a small duffle bag but has mesh or whatever it is called on the sides so he can see out (and more importantly breathe). I am not an expert on socialization by any means, we just tried to expose him to as many sights, sounds, and people as possible. He could also obviously see other dogs too walking on the street without interacting with them. Seems to have worked for him.


----------



## lkwilson (Mar 6, 2011)

I bought, but haven't received yet the Kobi bag online. We will flying back to California quite often (one of the reasons for the small dog instead of a larger breed). Matter of fact flying this Tuesday!!! Breeder said it was ok, she thought it better that I take him now and bond with him rather then leave him with her until I get back in a couple of weeks. SO off we go!! 

I may do the baby/puppy holder combo. I'll have to see what the Kobi actually feels like when I get it.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

what a cute patootie!! you must be so thrilled to have that baby!!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

He is such a cute little guy. Congrats!


----------



## hutsonshouse (Oct 14, 2010)

I love the last picture showing that white tip on his tail! Also love the name Coach, that is what folks call my husband


----------



## Maxmom (Jul 22, 2008)

Do you live in Dallas? You must come let Coach play with my two Havs. They would love it!


----------



## waybrook (Sep 13, 2009)

What a sweetie!


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

He is ADORABLE!!!!
and I TOTALLY agree with carrying him, or having him in a bag or carrier to socialize him. We went EVERYWHERE with Tillie when we first had her, even set the x-pen up at a couple of kids parties we went to, took her to Home Depot, Micheals... she did great and is fearless!
I look forward to hearing all about Coach's adventures!!


----------



## heatherk (Feb 24, 2011)

Awwww, so cute! His colors are very striking!


----------



## butterscoth28 (Jul 15, 2010)

O my gosh! he is just as cute as a button!


----------



## lkwilson (Mar 6, 2011)

@Janan, I'd love to, we live in the State Thomas area. Where are you?

Just bought a front carrier, and a small sherpa bag. We'll see which works best. Also figured out the eating issue. He wasn't eating much and I was getting worried. I had bought small dog puppy, but he really liked extra small or toy breed puppy... gave him some of that and he ate it all up.


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Havs can be very faddy eaters, and they like their people to be close by whilst they eat.If you have changed his food, don't be surprised if he gets a bit of an upset tummy.It is best to change their food slowly, mixing a tiny bit with their old food and gradually increase the new food and lessening the old.
I wonder how his colour will turn out, do you know the colour of his Mum and Dad?


----------



## Ninja (Nov 1, 2010)

Just saw the pictures and they are soo cute  I also love the last picture and completely agree with everyone on sending them into coke LOL


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

Awww Coach is adorable  I had some coke puppies too...well actually they were my "Red Wine" littler, but they were sure in love with a bottle of coke that one of my kids had set on the floor if you want you can see them here- http://www.havaneseforum.com/showpost.php?p=275513&postcount=149

congrats one your handsome little dude


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Coach is so C.U.T.E. Love the pictures and will be looking forward to watching him grow. Enjoy the puppy days!!


----------



## O'Bluff (Jan 29, 2011)

Those are GREAT pictures! What a CUTIE! How old is he?

Picasso is looking for a Coach????


----------



## lkwilson (Mar 6, 2011)

He's 9 weeks old. I can feel him growing just in two days... Picasso is really cute, I love his coloring


----------



## O'Bluff (Jan 29, 2011)

They do grow quickly at this age. Picasso was 7 weeks and 5 days old when we picked him up on Feb. 19th. He weighed 2 pounds and 15 ounces. We weighed him yesterday and he weighed 5 pounds and 1 ounce. He finished a 3 pound bag of dog food in that time and we've fed him nothing else. He's turned almost all of it into Havanese! ound:

I love Coach's face! And what a unique name - very nice! Post lots of pictures. I love watching the pups grow up.

J


----------



## Pipersmom (Jul 27, 2009)

Great pictures Laura! Coach is adorable.


----------



## heatherk (Feb 24, 2011)

O'Bluff said:


> Those are GREAT pictures! What a CUTIE! How old is he?
> 
> Picasso is looking for a Coach????


HA ha ha!!! My daughter is a soccer player and I literally laughed out loud when I read that, and saw your pic of Picasso!!! SOOOO adorable!!!


----------



## heatherk (Feb 24, 2011)

O'Bluff said:


> They do grow quickly at this age. Picasso was 7 weeks and 5 days old when we picked him up on Feb. 19th. He weighed 2 pounds and 15 ounces. We weighed him yesterday and he weighed 5 pounds and 1 ounce. He finished a 3 pound bag of dog food in that time and we've fed him nothing else. He's turned almost all of it into Havanese! ound:
> 
> I love Coach's face! And what a unique name - very nice! Post lots of pictures. I love watching the pups grow up.
> 
> J


And btw, Picasso is SOOO cute! And he was born right after Ceylon - Cey was born on December 22nd. I just tried to weigh Cey on our digital scale, but when I try to weigh him (my weight holding him minus my weight alone), he weighs anywhere between 5.1 and 4.8 lbs, and when my daughter tries to weigh him (and yes, we did it a couple of times), he only weighs 4.6 lbs! So apparently our scale is not that great, I guess we will have to wait until his vet visit on Thursday for an official 12-week weight...

Coach is just adorable too, as I think I said in a previous post!! omg I wish we could get all of our little guys together to play lol


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Oh my!! He is sooooo cute!!!


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Welcome Coach Wilson! :drum:


----------



## lkwilson (Mar 6, 2011)

Thanks everyone!! What a great group you all are.


----------

